# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  vegetarische Restaurants in Bangkok

## schiene

ob man es braucht????aber vielleicht haben wir Vegetarier unter uns und die wollen ja auch mal lecker hapy hapy machen  ::  
Hier findet ihr sehr viele vegetar.Restaurants mit Bewertungen in Bangkok.

*http://www.happycow.net/asia/thailand/bangkok/*

----------

